# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  "BP" Dbol and Uknown UGL Sachets: "Toy Fluid", anyone recognize these???

## biggerthanu2

So long story short, my guy went through an unknown supplier to aquire these...the dbols are TINY and imprinted with BP on one side and 10 on the other. Anyone have any experience with these?

Also, the Test/EQ I got were by way of sachets, marked as 'sex toy fluids', however, there are ZERO identifying markings on them that are different from each other, so aside from getting them already separated, there would be no way to tell which one was test vs eq... Has anyone ever seen these before or have any info on them???? No clue where they were obtained, what ugl, nothing. Any help is greatly appreciated!

(*Should be noted, the sachets and dbol came from separate suppliers and are not related to each other, so one did not come from another, but please give any info on either of you have any experience with them!)

----------


## Maddog5602

Hey man, hit me up if u found out what it is, i jus got sum of tht today, i wana knw if this is tha real stuff

----------


## PksGolfer

It's real. There's a number stamped on the bottom to tell what's in it. Go to their website. First numbers are production date, last 2 are product code. Guess its not so stealth anymore now that name and pic are posted. Can you edit out what's on packet and pic of front. Made like that to get through customs.

----------


## tdoe11

I read an article on an UGL that was importing oils from Europe to the USA. They were labeling the oils 'gay sex lube'. They were busted, and I read this from a newspaper article on the net. So it has to have at least a little legitimacy to it. Either that or your gonna run a sweet cycle of astroglide!

----------


## Back In Black

It is how Stealth Labs package their gear. As stated there are Imprint codes on the packs that differentiate them in terms of type of compound. They will need decanting into sterile vials.

----------


## TheUnit

I got these the other day "ToyFluid" yellow bold, gear taste from placing droplets on palm of hand, but no number codes stamped anywhere..geeezzzus

----------

